# HELP! -sickness bug in 2ww!



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi, Im wondering if any of you know if a sickness bug can have any impact on the outcome of treatment. My DS has spent half the night having upset tum and being sick. Obviously I want to nurse and look after him but Im sooooooo worried that it wil have an impact on my 2ww if I were to catch it   

Any offers of advice, very gratefully recieved

lol

mae


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Those embies are in a very protected environment and will be fine! Even if you are ill, you can be miserable but they will take whatever nutrition they want from you and it won´t affect implantation.

Ruth


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

thanks Ruth, you have put my mind at rest

lol

mae


----------

